# Fish Oil Omega 3's



## bermajade (Jan 1, 2009)

Just wondering if it's okay to take fish oil (high quality-no mercury-etc.) while pregnant. Are there any do's and don't to this supplement? When should start while pregnant?
Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bermajade,

Fish oil supplements aren't recommended during pregnancy. Full details can be found on the NHS Choices website via this link

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/1757.aspx

Best wishes for your pregnancy    
Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bermajade (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the information, it was very beneficial. There's is such conflicting information out there. I think now I will not take it.


----------

